#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >      Congratulation & Thanks For Form Publisher

## samer

: /        ,              ,          


                                                             / /  See More:     Congratulation & Thanks For Form Publisher

----------


## Mohamed

,

----------


## Faisal

mUhammad you are educating world

----------


## TFattah

I would like to thank you very much for the great efforts in building such this forum.
It was one of my dreams to build up a special arabian forum to share all knowledge about Health, Saefty and Environment.
Now my dream became real.
My special congratulation to you and to your cooperative team.

----------


## Mohamed

> I would like to thank you very much for the great efforts in building such this forum.
> It was one of my dreams to build up a special arabian forum to share all knowledge about Health, Saefty and Environment.
> Now my dream became real.
> My special congratulation to you and to your cooperative team.



thank you for your kindly word  which support and encourage us 

and we hope to be with us for development this form and share your information with us

----------


## ch_ward

......   .....
      ........

----------


## profmedo122



----------

Thanks very much for everyone helping arabs' engineers
Regards

----------


## okumo

It's indeed a great site. You ease up my work. Keep up the good job

----------


## Horsepowersnkilowatts

Mohamed you are doing an excellent job by helping out less previledged students who cannot afford expensive study materials

----------


## eng_ahmed2007

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
i am ahmed m. ismail (refining engineer2007)

----------


## thegenesis25

very useful site.....i  liked it !

----------


## aliali

nothing but abig thank you <3

See More:     Congratulation & Thanks For Form Publisher

----------


## jeetxxp

Hi Mohamed Thanks a lot for your kind support to the young petroleum professional like me, by sharing the knowledge.... thanks again

Santanu
India

----------


## ali.h.alfattal



----------


## Mohamed

> Hi Mohamed Thanks a lot for your kind support to the young petroleum professional like me, by sharing the knowledge.... thanks again
> 
> Santanu
> India







> 



Santanu: you are welcome
Ali:   ,

----------


## omarezzat



----------


## Mohamed

> 



**

----------


## Mohamed

> *Dear Mohamed,*
> *Its my pleasure to thank you for every useful things you sent and still, I am an old chemical engineer since 1973, however you learnt me a lot of things.*
> *Appreciating and once again thank you*.[/color][/b]



Dear Mr.kamalnashar
Very thanks for this nice word which encourage me specially when comining from one in your position Mr.kamal, and i hope that *Allah* accept this work from me.

----------


## shital

Dear, Mohammad,

I am Shital Gandhi,a student from Germany studying masters in chemical engg.i am really appreciating your efforts  on an above distinction for putting chemical engineering referances for all which would be wonder to obtain.

----------


## THE THUMB

/                drilling production transportation refining ...etc

----------


## sunney445

thank

----------


## gepachir

Dear Mohamed,

May Allah always bless what you have done

----------


## adarshjaiswal

Thank U. Being a student in MBA Petroleum Technology &  Management I am obliged to u. My curriculum has a both mix of petroleum technogy right from basin to reservoir, drilling etc to the management work like marketing, finance, human resource.
Even the word *THANKS* is little as compared to ur work of educating and sharing ur priceless knowledge.
Thank you from my entire course.

----------


## adarshjaiswal

do there are other forum or sites from where the students like us can quench our thrist of knowledge

See More:     Congratulation & Thanks For Form Publisher

----------


## ammar112

**

----------


## kamal-shawqi

I also want to share you and say thank you dear. Really, your site is the new generation for Oil and Gas Industry. Good Work dear, and Go ahead...

I think if you collect our signatures, you may be the next Minsiter of Petroleum  :Smile:

----------


## magdyharby1

Dear engineer Mohamed and all his esteemed team:

first of all i cannot find enough words to thank you and your team that stands behind this marvelous Form that i believe it has inspired a lot of engineers to lean the great value of giving and support against the selfish habit of only take and run, also i promise you that i will keep trying to share my experience and knowledge through this form and ask others to do so.
all my best wishes of success for you all.

----------


## jikzo

..
      !        ..     

    ..       ...

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

